# Halloween Cocktails



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

those are really neat! I like the black widow and the spooky screwdriver a lot...it would be cool to put those in one of the bloody glasses that they show!


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

I wanna make these sooo bad!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

oohh, if you had the red hot glue sticks, you could SO make those glasses!!! Awesome idea!!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Any non-alcoholic drinks anyone would like to share? Think "teen party"....


----------



## xkwisit (Sep 12, 2009)

Last year for the kids we made punch using a mix of orange & lime kool-aid, 7 up, gummy worms & floated purple frozen hands we made ahead of time in rubber gloves. 

For the adults we had Pina-Gouldas...


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Ooh those look awesome! Have to get some black vodka this year.


----------



## BlackCat4 (Jul 19, 2009)

Those look great!! I'm definately makign those this year!!!


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive never had black vodka but boy does it look good!!


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

The black vodka can be REALLY hard to find. I know it's near impossible here in Canada. 

newgirlinaz - I made a comment about my blood martinis on another post. I had ones also for the designated drivers/non-drinkers as well. Almost the same, make some jello - cherry and black cherry mix. Cut into cubes and pop one or two squares into a martini or fun glass and add soda water or sprite and a touch of grenadine. VERY bloody looking drink.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas...going to run them by the kido's and see what their take on them is. After all this is for them.


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

I've been searching for Blavod in the north east and have been told that distributors are not able to get it anymore. I have found a website from the UK, but decided that shipping costs were not going to make it worth it for me. Booo Hisss. My signature shot was a black and blue. With blavod and blue cuarcao layered over it. Looked sooo coool.


----------



## pfahlgirl (Oct 1, 2009)

I have also found that if you add a little tonic water to any drink that if you are using any blacklights it will give the drink a little cloudy glow that looks really cool. under normal light the drink looks completely normal.


----------



## rpv805 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Thank You!*

These are perfect ideas for the party we are planning. We have used Blavad in the past and it is always a hit! I really like the mojito that looks like swamp water. I will incorporate these ideas for sure.


----------

